# São Paulo - Brasil: huge!



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Sampa rocks...:rock:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So many lovely pictures. Thank you


----------



## KASchramm (Mar 16, 2008)

I love this city.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

gorgeous, Charming, Shocking.

Sao Paulo Rules.

Nice pics.


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Amazing city!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Man, I miss São Paulo.. this makes me *determined* to get back there this winter. For anyone thinking of visiting, you will never get nicer hosts than Brazilians... everyone should see Brazil in their lifetime.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## dj21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Awsome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome :cheers: It is a Megacity indeed


----------



## McGrupp34 (Feb 25, 2007)

What a modern yet classical city... It looks incredibly beautiful, I must go soon....


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*...*



Taller said:


> Man, I miss São Paulo.. this makes me *determined* to get back there this winter. For anyone thinking of visiting, you will never get nicer hosts than Brazilians... everyone should see Brazil in their lifetime.


You were so nice... thank you!


----------



## lester (Oct 18, 2003)

:Bravo Sao Paulo is one of my favourites


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Amazing!! Love my SP! :cheers:


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

THE BEST COLLECTION OF PHOTOS I'VE SEEN FROM SAO PAULO EVER! LOOKS AMAZING!


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

drop dead gorgeous. Sao Paulo looks amazing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing indeed :yes:


----------



## Dacs (Feb 10, 2007)

Não me canso de ver fotos de Sampa!!
Cidade única!!


----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow....that's a big city!! Nice photos...thanks for posting them!


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

I think the Asian cities look much more impressive and futuristic. But some parts of the city look well planned for a South American city! kay: The fotos however are good!


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

^^
What do you mean with "for a South American city"?


----------



## kurom (Feb 20, 2008)

sao paulo does not have really tall buildings but that makes it beautiful. you can still see the sun and the sky while looking at the buildings.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Magnificient big metropolis


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Jorge M said:


> ^^
> What do you mean with "for a South American city"?


As i concern, he deslikes (or don't like TOO MUCH) south american cities, and think that São Paulo, as a south american city, is very cool. One thing is true, in south america, the gross of residential buildings look all a bit the same. (not only in Brazil. if you see aereal photos from Argentina, Bolívia, etc cities, they're all a big sea of 15/30 white/yellow buildings)

Asian cities has in fact, a more futuristic style. But futuristic isn't the "top" of beauty. European cities, for example, rarely appears to be "futuristic" (only in some specific district, never in the whole city), and are probably the most beatiful cities in the world.


----------



## craudio (Nov 19, 2006)

São Paulo is a very large,beautiful and cosmopolitan city.

I love its financial centers,full of tall and modern buildings.


----------



## craudio (Nov 19, 2006)

edit


----------



## Estopa (Jul 18, 2006)

sweet, S.P. looks awesome, some day I would like to visit. Congrats to Brazilians.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> As i concern, he deslikes (or don't like TOO MUCH) south american cities, and think that São Paulo, as a south american city, is very cool. One thing is true, in south america, the gross of residential buildings look all a bit the same. (not only in Brazil. if you see aereal photos from Argentina, Bolívia, etc cities, they're all a big sea of 15/30 white/yellow buildings)
> 
> Asian cities has in fact, a more futuristic style. But futuristic isn't the "top" of beauty. European cities, for example, rarely appears to be "futuristic" (only in some specific district, never in the whole city), and are probably the most beatiful cities in the world.


Well, actually, from what I see, I don't think they are too inviting. Salvador and Rio are inviting because of their pretty beaches and settings. But honestly, cities like Sao Paulo, Bogotá or Caracas are not very inviting. No beaches and besides their size, nothing special. The residentials look very basic and almost all the same, sorry (red in Bogotá, white in Sao Paulo)Santiago and Buenos Aires are beautiful exceptions. of non-beach cities. But Sao Paulo has some good areas as it seems that seem very well urbanized and planned. And urban planning is not of the best topics for most South American cities that tend to be chaotic.


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Great collection!!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow, I had no idea Sao Paulo had so many new things going on. My friend was there for the first time and said that he had never seen such poverty in his life to the extent of Sao Paulo on the drive in from the airport. He said once inside the city he was pleasantly surprised and felt very safe everywhere he walked. Would love to go. Wish there was some water. I like cities that are ribbons of density with breathing room. Sao Paolo is one big clump.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"I think the Asian cities look much more impressive and futuristic. But some parts of the city look well planned for a South American city! The fotos however are good!"

Some Asian cities look like they were build by creatures of another planet. I don't think of cozy brownstones or streamlined towers when I think of Shanghai. Sao Paolo looks more like a typical South American city. It looks nothing like Manhattan or Tokyo..its kind of its own.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Sao Paulo... That´s what I call a real urban jungle. Nice picskay:


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

the more i see of this incredible mega-city the more amazed i am of it's sheere size! absolutely fantastic!


----------



## DPJ1986_ (Nov 15, 2005)

It's so hard to understand this city, but who can understand, loves !!!
São Paulo city like no other.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Great collection! Sao Paulo is amazing, Im proud of it.


----------



## levinas by the store (Nov 28, 2004)

why the hell is philadweller making such cliched statements about sao paulo,'so much of poverty on the drive in from airport',and why every traveller visiting any thirdworld city happens to see all that poverty on their way outa airport to city centre,the whole poverty discourse seems so well constructed by media like cnn and press agencies like reuters and others that feeds on sick imagination of people in their own countries only to stop the flow of people from so called first world countries for various reasons.i've heard there is lot of poverty and crime in philedelphia.


----------



## levinas by the store (Nov 28, 2004)

why the hell is philadweller making such cliched statements about sao paulo,'so much of poverty on the drive in from airport',and why every traveller visiting any thirdworld city happens to see all that poverty on their way outa airport to city centre,the whole poverty discourse seems so well constructed by media like cnn and press agencies like reuters and others that feeds on sick imagination of people in their own countries only to stop the flow of people from so called first world countries for various reasons.i've heard there is lot of poverty and crime in philedelphia.


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)

I love SP.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

levinas by the store said:


> why the hell is philadweller making such cliched statements about sao paulo,'so much of poverty on the drive in from airport',and why every traveller visiting any thirdworld city happens to see all that poverty on their way outa airport to city centre,the whole poverty discourse seems so well constructed by media like cnn and press agencies like reuters and others that feeds on sick imagination of people in their own countries only to stop the flow of people from so called first world countries for various reasons.i've heard there is lot of poverty and crime in philedelphia.


Dont worry, there's always someone to find defects at everything. Every latin american countries and cities have ups and downs, he chose Sao Paulo to say that his friend saw "a poverty he had never seen before". Perhaps If he had gone to India or Bangladesh he would think the locals were all rich. We never know. One thing is right, Latin America is growing and growing, poverty is on the way to extintion in this continent and perhaps that might bring displeasure to several people who still want to see Latin America on an inferior level. It's natural.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Very good! kay:


----------



## bosman (Mar 8, 2007)

Those projects look great. Thanks!


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

> Sergio Troczynski, 24, of São Paulo, took out a loan to buy his new Fiat Punto. Easy credit is fueling middle-class growth.
> 
> SÃO PAULO, Brazil — Consumers in the United States are tightening their belts; Brazilians are spending like there’s no word in Portuguese for recession.
> 
> ...


kissesmeliguem


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent news! and excellent pics of Sao Paulo!

I think South America will be the new China in a few decades to come, it seems that we've finally achieved our independence from the United States, not only in economic terms but also in foreign policy aspects, I remember that time in Mar del Plata when most South American leaders just ignored Bush's presence at the summit, that was a wonderful moment! :banana:


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

^^ And as a matter of note, Brazil still haven't opened itself for the foreign investments, I mean in the same proportions of the other latin american countries, but everything points to the fact that we will open ourselves even more for these investments in the next decade.


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

As a brazilian , I´m proud to see São Paulo like that!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*....*

who wants to know a little bit more about São Paulo, Bellow there is a great video produced by Discovery Travel and Living that resumes well my city by a foreign look, in that case, Anthony Bourdain, one of world´s top chef , in his last visit to São Paulo.

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=v8yulE1imCw


http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=L1j1dKYZLcw


http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo1_DIpPDUw


http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=nZd9wjrNWH4


http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=aQm8laWLjTo


----------



## JGuerreiro (Mar 9, 2007)

Belas fotos...

Uma cidade que sempre me despertou curiosidade


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

tchelllo said:


> who wants to know a little bit more about São Paulo, Bellow there is a great video produced by Discovery Travel and Living that resumes well my city by a foreign look, in that case, Anthony Bourdain, one of world´s top chef , in his last visit to São Paulo.
> 
> http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=v8yulE1imCw
> 
> ...



Wow, very good video!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Wow, I had no idea Sao Paulo had so many new things going on. My friend was there for the first time and said that he had never seen such poverty in his life to the extent of Sao Paulo on the drive in from the airport. He said once inside the city he was pleasantly surprised and felt very safe everywhere he walked. Would love to go. Wish there was some water. I like cities that are ribbons of density with breathing room. Sao Paolo is one big clump.


When you took the highway form the Guarulhos Airport to downtown, you really pass through some crappy neighbourhoods.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Uma aéreazinha só pra upar!

edited by Taller Better

deleted for no credits


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

DPJ1986_ said:


> It's so hard to understand this city, but who can understand, loves !!!
> São Paulo city like no other.


I am happy to understand this city very well
and agree with you


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

plcmat said:


> I have seen pictures of the favelas of Rio and Sao Paulo and there is no poverty anywhere in the US that can compare. Of course Philadelphia has poverty and lots of it but it is a different level. Even the poorest people in Philadelphia have access to basic sanitation and clean water.
> 
> I am pleased that Brazil is making so many economic advances and would love to visit someday, but I think you are looking at Brazil with rose colored glasses and ignoring the very real issues of the vast differences in income and standards of living within developing countries.


I agree with you in some points. On the other hand, one shouldn´t judge or dislike a city due to its social development levels. One should understand that each city has its essence, history and culture. If the city has suffered a massive invasion of inmigrantes due to a regional or continental social contrast, it continues to be itself. (Like a living organism)

Beyond that, one should analyse and be aware of its defects, but also understand the city as a whole. I would say that your of view is a bit over generalyzed. 

You can not compare Rio to Bombay resuming them to their poverty... its a very generalyzing and superficil observation method... it would be a total lack of knowledge...

On the other hand, I am always eager to point out the social injustice and unsusteinable development in my country and in the world. But that does not mean that Sao Paulo hasn't the right to appear in its best in this forum. No one said that it has no problems.. that is quite obvious worldwide... 

But everyone has to accept that it is amazyng!!! Extremely unique indeed... 

Who can't see that, and only focuses on statistic and subcomparisons, is not fortunate to have a developed and refined perception towards reality...


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

speed_demon said:


> Im sorry all members from this forum, I recognize I was a little bit rude in some of my posts. What irritated me is the guy trying to compare São Paulo with places like *Mumbai, where people starve in the streets*. There are slums in my city, this is no secret to anyone but people dont starve in the streets, the inhabitants of favelas have access to many things the government offer, they have access to the internet, health, education and much more. Of course that they still have a lot of needs that the country works to correct, despite the corruption, but they arent completely forgotten. Everyone in this city is aware of the inequality and we imagine one day we dont have to live this situation anymore, we have hopes. Another thing, we latins tend to be more prestative with the poor because we know what is to suffer. Who didnt have at least one relative who lived in a bad situation is lianing. We know on our skins what is to suffer, and all together we will make this latin american continent a better place to live and everybody will see it, still in this century.



1. You lost the point here, you are being so stereotypical as that guy. While you defend Latin cities with all enthusiasm, you dont seem too be aware of other realities. Ok, maybe some Indias starve in the streets (India has 900 milion inhabitants)... however, Mumbai is extremely vibrant and has a multidiverse and rich culture...

So, by saying that... you show the same attitude as the ones who resumes Sao Paulo to its poverty...

2. Sorry, but here Ill have to agree with the other guys. We Brazilian deffinettly dont sympathize with the poor. Maybe we arent so arrogant towards poverty... but that is only in a diplomatic way... While in reality, the way our unsusteinable development increases poverty, and, at the same time, richness... proves only that in practice... we arent so found about the less wealthy in our country...

Maybe we consider poverty in theory and in threads like this... but if I were poor, I would prefer being treated by arrogants who give me a social security for real rather than "nice" people who doesent want me to upgrade in life...


Im only saying this because I care about my country. Whats is the problem in showing the uggly side? We are all grown ups and to pretend is just so phony. We have to assume all defects, and, at the same time, be extremely proud of our strenght: like our uniqueness and vibrant cities... proud to be our own way...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic

edited by Taller, Better

deleted for no credits


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

*WOW*


----------



## Astronaut from Mars (May 28, 2008)

*less pride, more humbleness!*

As for the quarrel on this thread:
Brazilians, as always, thinking that they are the best, that their cities are the best,etc etc. Sao Paulo is enormous, yes, it is wealthy, yes, it is full of things to buy and to eat, yes, it has probably the largest cluster of buildings on earth, probably. But as all the brazilian cities, it is a mixture of beauty and ugliness, poverty and wealth.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Taller said:


> Man, I miss São Paulo.. this makes me *determined* to get back there this winter. For anyone thinking of visiting, you will never get nicer hosts than Brazilians... everyone should see Brazil in their lifetime.


Thanks Taller, in the names of all Brazilians.

One thing that, I think, all foreigners could know about this city: Brazilians from almost every states are proud of it. It's the capital of the state of São Paulo, our biggest city and one of the most industrilized centers in the world. In fact, its industries produces almost everything one could search for...but, as a belohorizontino, I'd rather be in Belo Horizonte:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

plcmat said:


> I have seen pictures of the favelas of Rio and Sao Paulo and there is no poverty anywhere in the US that can compare. Of course Philadelphia has poverty and lots of it but it is a different level. Even the poorest people in Philadelphia have access to basic sanitation and clean water.
> 
> I am pleased that Brazil is making so many economic advances and would love to visit someday, but I think you are looking at Brazil with rose colored glasses and ignoring the very real issues of the vast differences in income and standards of living within developing countries.


You're right!!! There are still much to be done!!! But one thing is for sure: Some slums houses are ugly to see outside...but inside the poverty is not so visible, if you know what I mean...but as I said, there are really, much, very much to be done


----------



## Diogo-Brasilia (Jun 1, 2008)

One of the best pics Ive seen of Sampa. I love SP, a city with a lot of character. SP has a cosmopolitan atmosphere only world class cities have.


----------

